# Opera Highlights albums?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

As a beginner to Opera, should I try 'highlights' CDs before buying the entire opera(s)?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My advice would be to try a few complete operas on YouTube, to see whether you like the genre. If it does not appeal except for the famous arias etc, go for highlight discs. If you like the genre, go for the complete recordings.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> As a beginner to Opera, should I try 'highlights' CDs before buying the entire opera(s)?


Absolutely! You will get the operas' "greatest hits" and will help you decide whether you want to advance further to complete operas.

I started that way. Highlights from Die Walküre and Madama Butterfly.

Best thing to ever happen to an opera "novice"; the "highlights" albums.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> As a beginner to Opera, should I try 'highlights' CDs before buying the entire opera(s)?


Do not do it, you regret it later, as Art Rock says, best suggestion, besides that , you can buy relative cheap re-release from all major opera companies for very low prices.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Never. Instead, buy some complete operas that fit beginners better, like the Magic Flute, Rigoletto, or Carmen.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> My advice would be to try a few complete operas on YouTube, to see whether you like the genre. If it does not appeal except for the famous arias etc, go for highlight discs. If you like the genre, go for the complete recordings.


This makes sense.

Back in the day, there was no YouTube, and there was no way I was going to buy an expensive full opera without knowing what I was letting myself in for. So highlights discs were by far the best option. But YT and Spotify have solved that issue.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Yes, and on youtube you can find something with subtitles, so it's easier to familiarize yourself with opera works when watching them for the first time. And I must add it's best to read their synopsis first so you don't delve blind into them. I had a couple of 'what the hell' moments when listening to some operas without reading about them.


----------

